# Sealing Concrete Pavers



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

pressure wash ( or however you want to clean 'em ) 1st,,, let dry & seal,,, generally rollers/frames're used but some sealers are sprayable,,, solvent sealers work best.

if it rains prior to sealing, let pavers dry :laughing: if it rains after they're sealed, you shouldn't have a problem,,, if it rains prior to sealer cure, you will.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you very much!


----------

